# Urgent : HELP Terminal



## alilie (6 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai bidouillé mon terminal récemment... seulement j'ai  fermé la fenêtre salement, du coup quand j'essaie de recommencer la procédure, ça ne marche pas! Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider?

J'entre ça :
sudo /Applications/TextEdit.app/Contents/MacOS/TextEdit /etc/hosts
Il me demande mon mdp, je le rentre puis appuie sur entrée. Et là, est censée s'ouvrir un fichier texte. Sauf que mon mac chéri ne me l'ouvre pas et m'envoie:
2011-11-06 00:58:42.607 TextEdit[2729:7a0f] NSTrackPersistentURLs: LSSharedFileListInsertItemURL() failed at inserting URL file://localhost/etc/hosts (/etc/hosts)

Anyone??
Merci beaucoup!


----------



## r e m y (6 Novembre 2011)

tu veux ouvrir le fichier hosts en utilisant TextEdit comme editeur de texte? C'est bien ça?
Dans ce cas tu n'as pas à passer par le Terminal!

dans Finder tu fais cmd-shift-G (commande "Aller à") puis tu saisi /etc pour ouvrir le dossier /etc, puis clic-droit sur le fichier Hosts et tu choisis "ouvrir avec..."  TextEdit  (après avoir modifié si besoin les droits sur le fichier Hosts)

Si tu tiens absolument à éditer ce fichier par le Terminal, utilise l'editeur de textes pico
sudo pico /etc/hosts


----------



## alilie (6 Novembre 2011)

dans Finder tu fais cmd-shift-G (commande "Aller à") puis tu saisi /etc pour ouvrir le dossier /etc, puis clic-droit sur le fichier Hosts et tu choisis "ouvrir avec..." TextEdit (après avoir modifié si besoin les droits sur le fichier Hosts)
>> Je l'ai fait mais je n'ai pas les droits, comment les modifier stp?


----------



## r e m y (6 Novembre 2011)

cmd-I sur le fichier, puis cliquer sur cadenas 





Changer les droits de EveryOne en lecture/ecriture

Après sauvegarde du fichier modifié, bien remettre les droits comme à l'origine


----------



## alilie (7 Novembre 2011)

J'ai bien modifié les droits d'écriture mais il me demande toujours de dupliquer au moment où je colle mes lignes de texte...


----------



## magicPDF (7 Novembre 2011)

Salut,

il faut que tu utilises un logiciel _Editeur de texte_, et non pas un logiciel de _Traitement de texte._

La différence c'est qu'en présence d'un fichier ayant des droits "spéciaux" un éditeur comme TextWrangler demande le mot de passe administrateur lors de l'enregistrement du fichier HOST.

Ce qui simplifie considérablement la procédure puisqu'il n'y a pas besoin de le dupliquer (ce qui ne dispense pas de l'indispensable sauvegarde préalable bien entendu ;-))


----------



## subsole (7 Novembre 2011)

alilie a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai bidouillé mon terminal récemment... seulement j'ai  fermé la fenêtre salement, du coup quand j'essaie de recommencer la procédure, ça ne marche pas! Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider?
> 
> ...


Bonjour,
Ça fonctionnait avec SL, sur Lion la sécurité est plus poussée.


----------



## alilie (8 Novembre 2011)

Merci à tous, avec tout vos conseils, j'ai réussi (et j'ai appris des trucs en plus héhé)


----------



## Cricrimo (6 Décembre 2011)

MERCI...
j'ai une petite question, 
j'ai suivi la procédure et j'ai pu changer le hosts en insérant ce que je voulais, par contre quand j'ai sauvegarder ça a pris un temps tellement fou que j,ai fini par forcer la fermeture du mac....ca m'a écrit que le fichier .text. je répondrais pas...

en ré-ouvrant je suis allée revoir le fichier host, et il a bel et bien gardé mes commandes...donc ça a du marché quand même ? j'essai de bloquer l'accès internet à un site, mais même si hosts semble avoir gardé les commandes, rien ne me dit que ça a marché n'est-ce pas ?

Un peu partout sur internet j'ai vu qu'il fallait plutôt copié /collé le fichier hosts....mais d'après votre écrit il n,est pas nécessaire quand on prend un logiciel text et non pas un traitement de texte, c'est donc ce que j'ai fait, c'est à dire prendre le fichier source de hosts et mettre dedans mes entrées, j'espère que je n'ai rien bousiller...

merci si vous pouvez m'en dire plus !


----------



## waress (2 Janvier 2012)

il faut que tu utilises un logiciel Editeur de texte, et non pas un logiciel de Traitement de texte.


----------

